# Cosgrove Hall



## BikinGlynn (Aug 25, 2018)

I was bored & remembered hearing the sorry news about this place back in late 2016 & kept meaning to check it out. 

Cosgrove Hall was built C1800 & was the home of the Longuevilles. It *had* apparently been "much altered & improved" by the present owners & housed portraits of Mary Anne Biggins wife of General Mansel amongst other antiquities. 
It was built entirely from local limestone & was grade 2 listed.
It sounded a splendid place & plenty more history here.
Cosgrove Hall

The tragic news in 2016 was that the hall was gutted by fire!
6 crews attended the blaze, but as you can see there was very little that survived, I should think this is beyond saving.
The lawns remain cut & the landscaped hedges etc are only just showing signs of neglect. There is a tennis courts, pool & an old ice house in the grounds which make this a bit more interesting

Not great pics Im afraid I was in & out quick & the house itself was fenced off so only took pics through this as I had no intention of going in as the place is only just hanging together by the skin of its teeth!
There is gate houses & other properties that are still occupied & the large expansive lawns meant it is quite an exposed explore.
Anyway don't think its appeared before so thought it may be of some interest.


IMG_5245 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_5235 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_5254 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_5248 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_5247 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_5238 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_5240 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_5233 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_5258 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_5253 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr

& here's an old pic I took of the ice house a few years ago!

IMG_5443 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 26, 2018)

What a mess the house is in now but looking at your other pictures it used to have a tennis court and a swimming pool so it must have been a nice place to live in at one time.


----------



## HughieD (Aug 26, 2018)

Man...that place is gone. Good work BG...


----------



## BikinGlynn (Aug 26, 2018)

HughieD said:


> Man...that place is gone. Good work BG...



Yeah hence I had no interest in going through the fence! Iv been in some dodgey places but I drew the line there lol


----------

